# Friday Fun!



## falcon123 (Mar 12, 2010)

A little competition to lighten up Friday!

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more beer,
It turns men queer!

The idea is too take this little rhyme and change the last word of the third line to any food or drink (your favourite?), and then add a rhyming fourth line. Winner announced next week.


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> A little competition to lighten up Friday!
> 
> Popped into the doctor’s for a chat,
> Goodness he’s getting fat,
> ...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Mar 12, 2010)

Popped into the doctor’s for a chat,
Goodness he’s getting fat,
He said no more sex,
With Wayne Bridges Ex
Because Terry's been at that!


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

DiabeticDave said:


> Popped into the doctor’s for a chat,
> Goodness he’s getting fat,
> He said no more sex,
> With Wayne Bridges Ex
> Because Terry's been at that!



when  did sex turn into a food or drink?


----------



## Annimay (Mar 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> when  did sex turn into a food or drink?



If sex were a food it would be chocolate!


Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more cheese
it's no wonder you wheeze!

OR

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more brandy
its making you randy!


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on all! There must be a few more aspiring poets out there. Be quick before Northerner does a complete menu!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 12, 2010)

Popped into the doctor’s for a chat,
Goodness he’s getting fat,
He said no more chilli-con-carne,
It makes your Willy go barmy!

(that's William, of course , What with all the E-numbers in the chilli sauce).

or

Popped into the doctor’s for a chat,
Goodness he’s getting fat,
He said no more beer, wine and spirits,
Stick to the oily fish fillets.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 12, 2010)

Or - off the top of my head as I'm generally useless at this sort of stuff....

Popped into the doctors for a chat
Goodness he's getting fat
He said no more white bread
or you'll end up dead!


----------



## sophieee (Mar 12, 2010)

Popped into the doctor's for a chat,
Goodness he's getting fat
He said ''Lay off the crackers,
they're making you quackers!''

Popped into the doctor's for a chat,
Goodness he's getting fat,
he said ''want to run faster?
STOP EATING PASTA!''

Not too good but got bored so thought I'd give it a go


----------



## DiabeticDave (Mar 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> when  did sex turn into a food or drink?




Always fills me up, depends what's on the menu!.


----------



## Peter C (Mar 12, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> A little competition to lighten up Friday!
> 
> The idea is too take this little rhyme and change the last word of the third line to any food or drink (your favourite?), and then add a rhyming fourth line. Winner announced next week.



Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more tart,
It makes you fart!

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more beef,
It rots yer teeth!

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more met,
It makes yer kecks wet!

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more fudge,
Your stools wont budge!

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said no more chocs,
They stunt yer rocks!


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

DiabeticDave said:


> Always fills me up, depends what's on the menu!.



*pretends not to know what you mean*


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Popped into the doctor’s for a chat,
Goodness he’s getting fat,
He said 'no more Jal fray zee',
Its not that good for your aitch bee aye one see,Bev


----------



## HelenP (Mar 13, 2010)

Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said 'no more Mars or Snickers,
Or you'll be needing bigger knickers.'
-----------------
Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said 'no more King Size bars of Bounty,
You'll be the fattest in the county.'
------------------
Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said 'no more Fish and Chips,
They stay forever on your hips.'
------------------
Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said 'No more sweets, I must be ruthless,
Or you could end up being toothless.'
------------------
Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
Goodness he?s getting fat,
He said 'no more fags or beer or wine
And you might live to 99'*

*although it will be a boring life 
-------------------

Sorry to go on at such length.

xx


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2010)

loving it helenP xxxx


----------



## sophieee (Mar 13, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Popped into the doctor?s for a chat,
> Goodness he?s getting fat,
> He said 'no more Mars or Snickers,
> Or you'll be needing bigger knickers.'
> ...



haha they're well good


----------

